# BNL in Winnipeg last night



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Saw the Barenaked Ladies in Winnipeg last night. What an awesome show! They are an absolutely awesome live band. It was the first time I'd seen them in over 10 years and I was surprised by some of the songs they played. They dug pretty deep into the can and did a number of songs off of Gordon and Maybe You Should Drive.

Go see them if you can!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are a very good live band... I seen them years ago at Brock University and it was a great show. Have not seen them since they went mega big. But when they get back to the smaller venues someday I will take in another show.


----------

